# Textdatei einlesen und Werte in Listenfeld ausgeben



## Warszelur (17. August 2005)

Hallo,
kann ich Werte aus einer Textdatei einlesen und in einen Listenfeld ausgeben?
Das ich Werte einlesen kann und in bestimmten Tags ausgeben kann habe ich bereits verstanden. Aber mir wäre eine Variante wichtig wie ich diese Werte einlese, auswerte (also filtere) und dann erst in halt einen Listenfeld ausgebe.

Die Textdatei hat sagen wir so einen aufbau:

SpalteA;SpalteB
bsp1;bspA
bsp2;bspB


Das hieße also auch das das Listenfeld zweispaltig ist. Eine einspaltige Lösung wäre mir auch recht, ich brauche eigentlich nur einen Ansatz.

Mein Problem ist also wie ich diese Werte in Variablen zwischenspeichern kann um diese zu verarbeiten wenn ich sie einlese. Kann mir da jemand einen Ansatz geben?


----------



## C4D_Joe (17. August 2005)

Zum Pech für dich kann JavaScript nicht mit Dateien umgehen. Das müsstest du mit PHP lösen. Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wie man das machen könnte, aber sicher weiß hier jemand Rat.


----------



## con-f-use (17. August 2005)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Mit JavaScript hast du die Möglichkeit HTML-Dateien über einen versteckten iFrame und xml-Dateien über die Document-Implementation einzulesen.

  Wie ersteres geht kannst du hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials216418.html nachlesen, wie letzeres geht hier http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/importxml.html .

 Du hast keine Möglicht mit reinen Textdateien zu arbeiten, ohne, dass du JavaScript mit einer serverseitigen Sprache kombinierst, da diese nicht durchs Document Objekt Model zu fassen sind.


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. August 2005)

Naja... es geht auch mit reinen Textdateien. Eigentlich ist egal, welcher Dateityp.
Ich nerve mal wieder mit XMLHttpRequest  .... das XML darin mag falsche Schlüsse ziehen lassen, aber die Serverantwort kann auch verarbeitet werden, wenn es keine XML-Daten sind.

Es ist somit kein Problem, auch eine Textdatei auszulesen, solange sich alles auf dem selben Server abspielt(ansonsten gehts nur im IE)

Mit dieser Methode hab ich mir z.B. nen rein JS-basierten Newsreader gebastelt, kann herausbekommen, ob ich neue Post bei Gmail habe.... und bastle aktuell an nem Tool, womit man die aktuellen Titel beliebig vieler Shoutcast-Server aktuell angezeigt bekommt.
Da ist eine simple Textdatei wirklich kein Problem


----------



## C4D_Joe (18. August 2005)

Oh, gar nicht gewusst - ich sollte wohl nicht so voreilig antworten. Sorry!

Joe


----------



## Warszelur (18. August 2005)

Danke erst einmal für eure Antworten, nur muss ich hinzufügen das eben diese Serverseitige Scriptsprachenunterstützung nicht habe. In PHP wäre das alles kein Problem, nur habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit im Intranet nen Webserver an den Start zu bringen. Also lege ich auf der Ablage stupide HTML Dateien ab die dann durch Javascript auf die Daten in Textdateien zugreifen sollen um ein weng dynamisch zu werden.

So sieht das Problem aus. In der Firma wird nur mit IE gearbeitet was dann ja doch mehr Optionen zuläßt. Ich denke da vor allem an die ActiveX Möglichkeit wie bei SelfHTML beschrieben als: REMOTE DATA SERVICE.
Datenbankanbindung Tutorial auf SelfHTML 

Und hier schließt meine Frage eigentlich an, kann ich mir die eingelesenen Werte anstatt gleich auszugeben vorher auch in Javascript verarbeiten? Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen und es ist gar kein so großes Problem. Würde mir immens helfen!


----------



## Warszelur (18. August 2005)

Sorry mein Fehler ich meine das Tabular Data Control, steht auf derselben Seite.
korrekter Link 

Kann ich so die einzelnen Werte in Variablen speichern?


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. August 2005)

Das sollte eigentlich gehen.
Ich hab mich mit der MS-Datenanbindung schon lange nicht mehr auseinandergesetzt, aber prinzipiell ist es damit möglich, einzelne Daten aus Textdateien(die einem bestimmten Schema folge.... identisch mit CSV) auszulesen.


----------

